# The new Bumble Bee Build



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

*The new Bumble Bee Build (S-Works Project Yellow)*

Just received my S-Works SL3 Project Yellow, 56cm. Includes SRAM 'Limited Tour Edition' RED group, TPR magnesium brakes, ZIPP 101 clinchers, and a lot of Specialized S-Works stuff. I do feel safer on the road now!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

What's the weight? Looks similar to my build, partswise. 

That sucker sure is bright, If driver's can't see you now, they shouldn't be on the road!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Just under 15# w/o pedals.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice....Does it transform?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice. I would have gone with black bar tape...but a minor thing.
How does it compared to other bikes you have owned?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweet ride! Enjoy it for many safe miles


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Time ATAC mountain bike pedals?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Current tape is from LBS, black will probably be the next wrap soon, as the yellow is already turning black from gloves after only 70 miles.

This is an upgrade from a Roubaix Expert. Tarmac is not as soft a ride, but both bikes ride very well. This is a coupla pounds lighter and I'm waiting to experience the difference on a hillclimb. I also ride a Lynskey R340, and I feel in about the same position on that. 

Yes, I run Time ATAC pedals on all my bikes.

Does it transform? Transform what? I think it is me that needs to transform into a rider worthy of this machine!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Beautiful, but make all the bits and pieces black please. Especially the seat. Enjoy it and ride hard!


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

How is it standing up in the photos? I can't see any stands or wires!!!


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not enough yellow


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

rovingrob said:


> How is it standing up in the photos? I can't see any stands or wires!!!


I used a thin stake to support it. I cloned it out in photoshop in the photos except you can see it in one of them. 

Sharp eye!


----------

